

5 Sensible Reasons Why You Should Not Outsource Your Social Media - followrbts
http://blog.outsourcing-partners.com/2011/03/5-sensible-reasons-why-you-should-not-outsource-your-social-media/

======
zalew
Looks like someone doesn't get the point of the whole PR branch, and #1
actually describes the biggest mistake of companies who decide not to hire PR
professionals.

